
OpenSynthesis – A platform enabling 3LA-like competing-hypotheticals analysation - no_identd
https://www.opensynthesis.org/
======
no_identd
Previous HN discussion from 3 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12515308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12515308)

Back then, the platform apparently still required invites (which probably
explains why nobody seems to have started using it despite us living in an age
of fake news which seems kind of perfect for this sort of thing), it seems
that it now no longer does so.

Some background info:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypothes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypotheses)

